# Tree making popping noises?



## Pilgrim

Are any of you familiar with what type of trees are making noises that sound like really loud Rice Krispies?  And don't tell me "a tree that's falling" .  It almost sounds like some sort of seed pod is bursting/cracking.  While walking tonight, I heard this sound coming from several trees in the neighborhood.  It was too dark to see what the trees looked like.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

This time of year Wisteria vines will disperse their seeds. It is almost like you are being shot at by a pellet gun. You will hear the pop and if the seed is coming your way you will here the whirring noise of it going by. They can send their seeds a good 35 or 40 feet during this process. 

Did you happen to notice if there were any Wisteria vines growing up in those trees?


----------



## 280bst

That happened to me once at night I shined my double magnum ultra 200 million candle power flash light [deer can't see it] up the tree and it turned out it was a bunch of Possums popping double extra butter popcorn but sometimes it what M.C. said Armadillo's like to pop the Wisteria seeds also


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lots of seed pods are set with a hair trigger! As dry as it's been, no tell'n!


----------



## Geestring

Sometimes you can hear termites in pine trees if its quiet enough.


----------



## Dbender

I second the wisteria after closer inspection.


----------



## matthewsman

*not termites*

Pine beetles...
Snick..sniick..snick..

Dollars to donuts that's what you heard.


----------



## Deadringer

Witch Hazel seeds pods will also "pop" and shoot seeds several feet to several yards.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

I thought a monkey was following me in the tree tops on my way out of the stand the other evening. Funny you brought this up. It spooked me until I realized that it was not just one tree.


----------



## Mako22

Pine beetles


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

I agree with  Pine beetles.  I have sat in my deer stand and heard numerous "pops" all around in the pines.  It sounded like a constant popping, cracking sounds and it took me quite a while to figure out just what it was.  Several times I thought that it was a deer coming in close to my stand.

To get revenge on these beetles, just put the wood into a hot fire and then listen to those suckers really "POP".  They explode in the hot fire like raw eggs in a microwave!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

The kind of tree that has flying squirrels sitting in it gnawing on stuff.


----------



## j_seph

matthewsman said:


> Pine beetles...
> Snick..sniick..snick..
> 
> Dollars to donuts that's what you heard.


 What I was thinking


----------



## Pilgrim

I'm a bit late replying, but it is definitely Wisteria vines.


----------



## reflexman

pine beetles or carpenter bees I had a big pine making that noise n its dead now.


----------



## model88_308

Pilgrim said:


> I'm a bit late replying, but it is definitely Wisteria vines.



Late, Ya say?......


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Pilgrim said:


> I'm a bit late replying, but it is definitely Wisteria vines.


nah.  once every 7 years is plenty to post in a thread.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Wisteria will kill those trees by the time you post here again!


----------

